# Gone are the days of affordable equipment



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Whatever happened to being able to buy a decent plow for $3.5k- 5k? I tried to get quoted for offbrand equipment and can’t seem to find a quote under $6.5k.

it sad just for my driveway sheesh.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheaper with a shovel....

This actually helps me sell work... No one wants to spend $5-6k for their own plow,$3k on a big blower and a couple hours doing their drive. They wont take into consideration the resale or inherent value, just the cost and still that they have to get up and do the work.... Here I come...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

A bit disingenuous,methinks.There are at least 3 home plow sellers,3k and under, and would be all you need for "just my driveway.


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

I can see that. That is actually a really good argument too and I commend you for being smart enough to figure that out when most people won’t. Sadly, my driveway is 1k feet long so even a beefy quad or Cadillac snow blower would take hours on end. On really bad days it would get covered up faster than I could clear it. Our driveway is so long we have our snowblower away knowing we’d never use it. I’m looking on market place and other sites. I have a 2015 sierra 1500 4x4. Hoping to land a used Boss or Western or SnowDogg.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have driveways that are 3/4 of a mile long...They can be done in 10-12 minutes including dinking around the garage. 
I would think hiring a local guy that does it would be money in your pocket and time on your hands... 
You also need to factor in the cost of the truck maintenance, upfitting, taking your plow on an off to go into town, on errands etc. Off season storage, troubleshooting, the new fence, call block from the neighbours wanting done, new mailbox, garage door.....


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Mountain Bob said:


> A bit disingenuous,methinks.There are at least 3 home plow sellers,3k and under, and would be all you need for "just my driveway.


Can you recommend any? I sold my snow dogg several years ago.


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Mountain Bob said:


> A bit disingenuous,methinks.There are at least 3 home plow sellers,3k and under, and would be all you need for "just my driveway.


I received a quote for a Snoway for 6.5k


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

eliyyah said:


> Whatever happened to being able to buy a decent plow for $3.5k- 5k? I tried to get quoted for offbrand equipment and can't seem to find a quote under $6.5k.
> 
> it sad just for my driveway sheesh.


You can still find decent plows for around $2-3k but doubt you'll find one with the mount and wiring you need for your pickup. If you have fab skills and can modify the mount and wire as needed there's plenty of options.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I see Detail K2's, Meyer and Snowbear all under 3k.
Local used plow guy has about a dozen used regular plows,some mounts, blizzard,meyer,fisher,boss, staring at 1500.


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice. Local as in Cleveland Ohio area?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

There is no reason you can't find a good used straight blade and truckside setup for 3k. At least in the northeast.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

eliyyah said:


> Nice. Local as in Cleveland Ohio area?


No, you need to use facebook marketplace, craigslist.


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Copy all that. Thanks everyone


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Add $1k for wiring and controller assuming the mount works
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/western-snow-plow/7433249975.html
Looks like a direct fit and just needs to be installed 
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/for/d/cleveland-boss-snow-plow-with-all/7429784362.html


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Try to find new, never used 2010, and haggle.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

eliyyah said:


> I can see that. That is actually a really good argument too and I commend you for being smart enough to figure that out when most people won't. Sadly, my driveway is 1k feet long so even a beefy quad or Cadillac snow blower would take hours on end. On really bad days it would get covered up faster than I could clear it. Our driveway is so long we have our snowblower away knowing we'd never use it. I'm looking on market place and other sites. I have a 2015 sierra 1500 4x4. Hoping to land a used Boss or Western or SnowDogg.


OK you're not using a quad,
you're not using a snowblower and you don't have a plow. how is the driveway being cleared?

Yeah, the good old days you could buy a new four-wheel-drive pick up truck for eight- $9000. And it could even come with a plow.

There should be plenty of good used the plows like mentioned on craigslist or Facebook or


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Not Bad, offer him $87 hondos w/ plow ?
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/cleveland-2005-chevrolet-silverado-2500/7428905198.html


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Several years ago, there were videos on here (from you tube). A guy took a 50 gallon drum and cut it in half. He mounted that on his car >> not truck <<. This came way in under budget.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

thelettuceman said:


> Several years ago, there were videos on here (from you tube). A guy took a 50 gallon drum and cut it in half. He mounted that on his car >> not truck <<. This came way in under budget.


2022 its freezers now with down pressure...


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Homeowners dream (or nightmare):
https://oneonta.craigslist.org/cto/d/jefferson-blazer-plow/7436574703.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where in Ohio? 

If a 1000 foot long driveway is taking you hours you're doing something wrong. 

PS My driveway is 1000 feet long.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS My driveway is 1000 feet long.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


I know...nice field of fire.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Timing is everything...

Buy snow items in July
Buy boats in January


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Timing is everything...
> 
> Buy snow items in July
> Buy boats in January


@Ajlawn1


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Ajlawn1


Actual footage of him this winter…


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I still see a lot of plows for sale in my area. between 1200.00 to 1500.00 you can get a full 8ft set up. Depending how savy you are, you could save more.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

the Suburbanite said:


> Homeowners dream (or nightmare):
> https://oneonta.craigslist.org/cto/d/jefferson-blazer-plow/7436574703.html


I've owned 6 S-10 vehicles, all of them were very dependable, 2 of them I plowed with. The first generation were much better built.
But the visibility for plowing from that generation is really good.
Our last Blazer developed an issue with not wanting to start, and then the striker on the driver's door broke off the body.
We fixed that,kind of, but the first time after that it wouldn't start the cfo sent it to the boneyard.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> I've owned 6 S-10 vehicles, all of them were very dependable, 2 of them I plowed with. The first generation were much better built.
> But the visibility for plowing from that generation is really good.
> Our last Blazer developed an issue with not wanting to start, and then the striker on the driver's door broke off the body.
> We fixed that,kind of, but the first time after that it wouldn't start the cfo sent it to the boneyard.


1st generation S10s had the coil behind the front tire. WD40 was your best friend when there was slush on the road.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @Ajlawn1


Meh, boats and motorcycles are a no no for me...


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Try to find new, never used 2010, and haggle.


Like trying to find a needle in a haystack…


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Hydromaster said:


> OK you're not using a quad,
> you're not using a snowblower and you don't have a plow. how is the driveway being cleared?
> 
> Yeah, the good old days you could buy a new four-wheel-drive pick up truck for eight- $9000. And it could even come with a plow.
> ...


Lol. My neighbor has a Silverado with Meyer plow he lets me jump in it and use it. Just don't wanna wear out welcome


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where in Ohio?
> 
> If a 1000 foot long driveway is taking you hours you're doing something wrong.
> 
> PS My driveway is 1000 feet long.


South of Medina square. Hours by hand but that's guesstimate I've never actually done it I just picked up a Western HTS UltraMount for $1400 cash. Just need under carriage mount hardware, controller and truck side harness.


----------



## eliyyah (Feb 20, 2015)

Now, where to find Western 31599-1 under mount, truck side harness kit, and controller.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

eliyyah said:


> Lol. My neighbor has a Silverado with Meyer plow he lets me jump in it and use it. Just don't wanna wear out welcome


Return the favor with smoked BB Ribs or Brisket or Pokebutt or yard pheasant and a good bottle of Rye occasionally.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> 1st generation S10s had the coil behind the front tire. WD40 was your best friend when there was slush on the road.


I never had that issue.


----------

